# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Công viên bướm và vương quốc côn trùng Singapore

## thietht

Trông như hình dáng một cánh bướm, vẻ đẹp tinh tế của Công viên bướm & Vương quốc Côn trùng hứa hẹn một chuyến tham quan hấp dẫn! Bạn sẽ kinh ngạc trước một thế giới muôn màu và hàng ngàn cánh bướm rập rờn khi tản bộ qua môi trường của những sinh vật mỏng manh này.



Công viên Bướm và Vương Quốc Côn trùng

Hãy đến gần và tiếp xúc với những chúa tể của Thế giới Côn trùng - Bọ cánh cứng Tê giác, Nhện Khổng lồ và loài bò cạp - trong một cái hang dài 70m, hang côn trùng đầu tiên trên thế giới. Khi bạn thám hiểm sâu hơn trong góc tối, chỉ có ánh sáng đom đóm dẫn đườc cho bạn.



Một loài Bướm ở Vương Quốc Côn trùng

Để có kinh nghiệm thực tế, hãy học cách cầm lấy những con bò cạp, bọ cánh cứng và các loài côn trùng khổng lồ khác trong những màn trình diễn trên sân khấu.



Với hơn 3.000 loài bướm và mẫu côn trùng, đây là một trong những bộ sưu tập lớn nhất thế giới.

Thông tin địa danh:
Địa chỉ: Số 51 & 51A Cable Car Road, Sentosa, Singapore



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## Woona

Đến đây chắc tuyệt lắm
Được ngắm nhìn chú bướm xinh đẹp

----------


## trochoi

Những chú bướm xinh thiệt, màu sắc rất đẹp, mong sao cho con được tới đảo quốc sư tử luôn.

----------


## Explore999

chúng mình chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch bụi Singapore. 
Mọi thắc mắc xin liên hệ NV KD Miss. Huê 0974.666.798

----------


## h20love

mình ghê mấy con bướm, phấn bay vào ng ngứa chít

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cảnh sắc ở đây trong lành quá

----------


## Hunterist

tới đây ngắm bướm đã nhỉ

----------


## quanghuy00

Vào đây bắt mấy con bọ cánh cứng giấu đem về được không? mê sưu tập mấy con đó quá

----------


## wildrose

thích quá! nhìn đẹp thật

----------


## punny

công viên này mình đã từng đến , rất là đep

----------


## hcpro

Nhin that la dep, cho nay rat noi tieng va nhieu khach du lich vi minh da tung nghe nhieu ve noi day  :Wink: 
Ban nao ma co dk thi nen den day du lich nha, se ko that vong dau .

----------


## vinahuresingapore

Singapre k những là điểm đến du lịch mà còn là điểm đến của các bạn du học sinh việt nam !
*Những thuận lợi của học sinh Việt Nam khi lựa chọn Singapore* 

Ngày nay, du học Singapore đang trở thành lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các bạn học sinh Việt Nam bởi những lý do sau:

• Không cần chứng minh tài chính
• Điều kiện nhập học dễ dàng, không cần điểm tiếng Anh IELTS/TOEFL
• Học sinh có thể bắt đầu các chương trình học ngay khi kết thúc lớp 9
• Nhiều ngành đa dạng để chọn lựa và kỳ nhập học linh hoạt
• Bằng cấp quốc tế của Anh, Úc, Mỹ, Pháp...
• Nhiều suất học bổng giá trị
• Nhiều ưu đãi và quà tặng hấp dẫn
• Nhiều cơ hội việc làm sau khi ra trường
• Dễ dàng để cha mẹ có thể sang thăm con mà không cần phải xin visa.

----------


## dung89

Ở đây chắc nhiều bướm lắm, lại ảo tưởng mình thành Hàm Hương công chúa mất  :dance:

----------

